# Finally an amp!!



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i dont know if i did a good thing or what but i finally bought an amp. it is a fosgate amp rated at 200w rmsX 2 at 2ohm. will this be to good for my alpine subs that are rated at 200w rms? or is more good to go with peak or whatever? and on another note, how do u bridge an amp/sub?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

how many ohms are your subs?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

they are dvc, and can be wired to 2ohm.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

if they are dvc and 4ohm per coil then it sounds like a perfect match, just wire each sub so that it's in 2ohm and hook each one to each channel and you're set


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks sr20demon, thats what i was hopin to hear.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Or you could wire up your subs to be 8 ohm each and 4 ohm total load and bridge your amp. Check the specs to see which would be more power and less distortion (THD %). If it's the same, I'd still probably bridge the amp because it will generate less heat than running it at 2 ohms stereo.

Hope your not more confused


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

now i am sentrastyle, thanks.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *now i am sentrastyle, thanks. *


Your welcome...


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

umm, what is it that you wanna go by, rms or peak? like say the sub is 400 rms, and 800 peak. do you want an amp that is 800 peak or one that is 200 rms?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

don't use peak, it's just a marketing gimmick companies can use to say their speakers take more power or their amps put out more power. Always follow the rms.

If a sub says it takes 400rms and 800peak then find an amp that puts out ~400rms, regardless of the peak power it puts out


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *umm, what is it that you wanna go by, rms or peak? like say the sub is 400 rms, and 800 peak. do you want an amp that is 800 peak or one that is 200 rms? *


NEVER look at something's peak wattage, its worthless.....go by the amount of RMS the product has.


your sub is 400watts rms(each), u want an amp that is gonna give u 400 watts rms per channel


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ok cool, i meant 400 rms not 200 also.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

That's a good amp with 400 RMS, and is that per channel or in mono mode?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

better yet, post the link to the amp and the link to the subs so we can look at them


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

ok. im getting ready to go to school(dammit), but when i get home i will. p.s. that amp was example, mine 200 rms.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well, im to lazy, the specs on the subs are dvc 600 w peak and 200 rms. the amp is 200 rms X 2 at 2 ohm.


----------

